# March 5 Storm?



## Abubob (Feb 25, 2014)

I know this is loooong range -186 hrs- but it still looks nice.


----------



## lerops (Feb 25, 2014)

Intriguing. I might bag this weekend's trip and do the following weekend if this looks promising. Will give it a few more days.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 25, 2014)

Something could be brewing for guys up there between 3rd, 4th & 5th. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WyaqN6b8SdA


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 25, 2014)

Models changing run to run. I'm still liking the 5th for a decent shot at some snow.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Feb 25, 2014)

Hope so. Magic on the 6th then MRG and Bush for us.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 25, 2014)

Tin said:


> Hope so. Magic on the 6th then MRG and Bush for us.



If it hits I'll meet you there!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2014)

It's actually March 4th, but the Euro and Canadian just went nuts during the 12z suite.

Somehow I doubt I'll end up with 25" in NJ, but I'll definitely be monitoring this if it's even 1/2 this much snowfall once we get to 5 days out!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 25, 2014)

A little BC in NJ next week!


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 25, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> A little BC in NJ next week!


In Pa. Too , I have about 500 vertical unfinished buisness in the Poconos.


----------



## Tin (Feb 25, 2014)

The way this winter has been I can see that map being dead on. How does this rank for NJ winters in terms of snowfall?


----------



## ss20 (Feb 25, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's actually March 4th, but the Euro and Canadian just went nuts during the 12z suite.
> 
> Somehow I doubt I'll end up with 25" in NJ, but I'll definitely be monitoring this if it's even 1/2 this much snowfall once we get to 5 days out!



And the winner is...New Jersey!  For the 194th time this year!  Have fun digging out till May!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2014)

Tin said:


> The way this winter has been I can see that map being dead on. *How does this rank for NJ winters in terms of snowfall?*



I can recall more than a few 2 foot storms and even a few close to 3 foot in my life, but I dont believe we've ever in my life had so many 6" and 10" and 12" storms.  Even after a 3 day blowtorch I think we still have about 4 inches on the ground right now. I think the last time we had grass must have been very early February if I had to guess.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 25, 2014)

ss20 said:


> And the winner is...New Jersey!  For the 194th time this year!  Have fun digging out till May!



Hoping it bangs a hard left after PA…. and heads north into Northern NH !!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Hoping it bangs a hard left after PA…. and heads north into Northern NH !!



I just hope it's still on the models 48 hours from now.  This is the timeframe when monster storms just disappear.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 26, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I can recall more than a few 2 foot storms and even a few close to 3 foot in my life, but I dont believe we've ever in my life had so many 6" and 10" and 12" storms.  Even after a 3 day blowtorch I think we still have about 4 inches on the ground right now. I think the last time we had grass must have been very early February if I had to guess.



NYC is at #6 for snowiest winters so far.  Not sure where BG is (would think east of me and lower elevation) but we still have close to a foot otg here.  Winters of 92-93, and 93-94 were the best I can remember here.  2010 was better south of here so it happens sometimes.  Hopefully March can push us up on the list, however, I'm rooting for the mountains from here north to do better.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 26, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> If it hits I'll meet you there!



I'm watching this closely as well...looking to score some mid week powder next week. Magic would absolutely be a possibility.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 26, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> I'm watching this closely as well...looking to score some mid week powder next week. Magic would absolutely be a possibility.



Nice. Would be great to get in some turns with peeps!


----------



## Nick (Feb 26, 2014)

Tin said:


> Hope so. Magic on the 6th then MRG and Bush for us.



I am going this time. I am going this time. I am going this time!!!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 26, 2014)

BTW Snowing like crazy here in NNJ this morning. Big fat puffy flakes coating all the snowbanks (and roads) white again.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 26, 2014)

Let's get this storm north!  Come on baby!  I await 12z.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 26, 2014)

4aprice said:


> NYC is at #6 for snowiest winters so far.  Not sure where BG is (would think east of me and lower elevation) but we still have close to a foot otg here.  Winters of 92-93, and 93-94 were the best I can remember here.  2010 was better south of here so it happens sometimes.  Hopefully March can push us up on the list, however, I'm rooting for the mountains from here north to do better.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I remember 94-95. I had just moved from Montclair NJ to West Milford NJ on Greenwood Lake. We had storms every Wednesday and Saturday all winter. I believe they said around 74 inches for Central Park that winter which makes it # 1, I'm sure we had more being north and west of the city.I thought I moved  to Nome Alaska. Here the latest update from our friends at EPWA, they're pretty good. http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...ScVwEbVQlR5MaUO3Yj63vufo_2lW7hrmSV-GuCqje&s=1


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 26, 2014)

By the way the Euro and Canadian love this. This pisses me off since I got knee replacements this year and can't enjoy shat.I know I got bets out there that this would happen since I got them done. I just gotta remember who I bet. Sonsabitches!!!


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 26, 2014)

Canadian model is looking good!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 26, 2014)

Does that model say March 8?


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 26, 2014)

ZYDECORICH said:


> By the way the Euro and Canadian love this. This pisses me off since I got knee replacements this year and can't enjoy shat.I know I got bets out there that this would happen since I got them done. I just gotta remember who I bet. Sonsabitches!!!



Wow, can you get your hips done next year...I'll kick in $5


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 26, 2014)

6 thru 8 I guess


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 26, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> 6 thru 8 I guess



That could be my vacation week!


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 26, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Does that model say March 8?



Yup! Total snowfall from today through March 8th!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2014)

Seems like a pretty reasonable guess given how the models look.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 26, 2014)

Catskills, Berkshires and Southern Greens could do well according to the Euro.  Beast or Magic for me if it verifies!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## gladerider (Feb 26, 2014)

i still have a foot of snow outside. that map BG put out says 2 feet for me. hope the bullseye moves up north. i got no use for that snow here.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2014)

Up to date mappage from last night's 00z runs.  Also, not going to post a temperature map, but the GFS is predicting record low temperatures next week in the Tuesday/Wednesday timeframe.

*Canuck*





*American*





*European*

Dont have a map, but it looks exactly like both of these maps, just lifted about 30 or 40 miles north.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 27, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Wow, can you get your hips done next year...I'll kick in $5




Thanks for the dough but I think i'll take a year or 20 off before i do any of that crap.
:wink:


----------



## hammer (Feb 27, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> *European*
> 
> Dont have a map, but it looks exactly like both of these maps, just lifted about 30 or 40 miles north.



NNE getting the shaft again?  How about moving those maps 100 miles north?


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 27, 2014)

hammer said:


> NNE getting the shaft again?  How about moving those maps 100 miles north?



+1

Seriously it Sucks..........


----------



## flightschool (Feb 27, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> +1
> 
> Seriously it Sucks..........



Models shifted north a bit on most recent runs... But i'm not sure that will hold if the record cold happens.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2014)

hammer said:


> *NNE getting the shaft again?*  How about moving those maps 100 miles north?





JDMRoma said:


> +1
> 
> *Seriously it Sucks....*......



The good news? 

   Yet ANOTHER potential large 12"+ storm has been sniffed out today by the European for next week in the March 6th/7th timeframe.

The bad news? 

  Looks like VA, MD, Delaware, and Southern NJ are the bullseye.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The good news?
> 
> Yet ANOTHER potential large 12"+ storm has been sniffed out today by the European for next week in the March 6th/7th timeframe.
> 
> ...



What is with these southerly storms? Did the people down there do something bad to piss off Ullr?  Or maybe it was our end that PO'd him.  Or both.  

I'll take my chances, Monday is the only day I have off next week.   
Hey, anyone got a schedule of those Monday bus trips from Boston?  The travel agency's site appears busted.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 27, 2014)

Figures, another south runner. Well, I guess I can't complain too much. That big storm two weeks ago (only one we've had up here this season) got my stake up to 15 inches and a couple smaller events bumped it up to 17. The snow has since settled/melted back down to 11 inches. Still more than I've had the two previous years.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Figures, another south runner. Well, I guess I can't complain too much. That big storm two weeks ago (only one we've had up here this season) got my stake up to 15 inches and a couple smaller events bumped it up to 17. The snow has since settled/melted back down to 11 inches. Still more than I've had the two previous years.


  ARe you still skiing FGR?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 27, 2014)

Things are still pretty scratchy here since last weekends mini thaw. Even 5 inches would be great.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2014)

NWS Boston does the Snoopy Dance:

LIGHT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 IS AGAIN POSSIBLE
SATURDAY INTO SUNDAY...FOLLOWED BY A SIGNIFICANT WINTER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CENTERED AROUND MONDAY. UNSEASONABLY COLD AND DRY CONDITIONS
CONTINUE THROUGH THE END OF NEXT WEEK.
...
27.0Z GUIDANCE EXHIBITS TIGHTER CLUSTERING TOWARDS ENSEMBLE MEANS
FOR THE ANTICIPATED WINTER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CENTERED AROUND MONDAY. SENSIBLE
WEATHER DETAILS REMAIN HIGHLY  ROUGHLY 5-DAYS OUT IN THE
FORECAST...NEVERTHELESS TOOK A CONSENSUS BLEND AND HAVE OUTLINED
CONFIDENCE /IN BROAD TERMS/ THROUGHOUT THE DISCUSSION BELOW.

...
INCREASING CONFIDENCE OF STRONG E/NE WINDS [technobabble deleted] WILL YIELD A VERY TIGHT NORTH-TO-SOUTH GRADIENT OF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-WINTRY MIX-:flame:.
...





-BANDING WITH 1-2 INCH PER HOUR SNOWFALL RATES POSSIBLE. 
...
STILL CAUTIOUS AS THE ABOVE DISCUSSION IS BROADLY SPEAKING WITH
REGARDS TO TRENDS 
...
GFS HAS THE MEAN SNOWFALL ...ALONG THE SOUTHERN-TIER
OF NEW ENGLAND STRETCHING BACK INTO PA WITH A GREATER THAN 40
PERCENT CONFIDENCE-LEVEL OF SEEING 6 OR MORE INCHES. THIS ADDS TO
THE OVERALL FORECAST-CONFIDENCE OF A SIGNIFICANT WINTER-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IMPACT.



Ah, the words "SIGNIFICANT WINTER-STORM IMPACT" are music to my ears!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2014)

12z GFS snowfall map is out, holds serve, looks pretty much like the 00z run


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2014)

Supposedly the 12z Euro came further south, and is colder now.


----------



## hammer (Feb 27, 2014)

Sure my family in NJ are going to love this...:roll:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2014)

hammer said:


> Sure my family in NJ are going to love this...:roll:



I guess they dont ski?

The gf and I love it.  More moonlight snoeshoeing!   And she's a cross country skier too.


----------



## Nick (Feb 27, 2014)

where do you pull the maps from?


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 27, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> 12z GFS snowfall map is out, holds serve, looks pretty much like the 00z run



This might have me skiing a little bit more in the Pocono's in March then I had originally planned. I'm really hoping the north country gets more then its looking.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## hammer (Feb 27, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I guess they dont ski?
> 
> The gf and I love it.  More moonlight snoeshoeing!   And she's a cross country skier too.


Family's in South Jersey and on the shore.  Much more into boating and summer activities.

Growing up I don't remember seeing too many people around who were skiers.  For the adults, snowstorms were something to be endured.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2014)

4aprice said:


> *This might have me skiing a little bit more in the Pocono's in March then I had originally planned.*



It's really amazing. For once, the Poconos arent getting screwed.  I imagine this is likely their best season in decades.  I skied Shawnee on December 15, and the conditions were great then, normally I would NEVER even consider skiing in the Poconos before January.



Nick said:


> where do you pull the maps from?



Depends.  Some of them I "steal" from others if I happen to see them posted, and some of them (like the Canadian below) I ran myself. (I didnt bother posting the Canadian as it came so far south and is so much slower and colder that it's probably not a good run.  My guess is the 00z Canadian will trend back to its northern position tonight).  It's public information.  The Euro is a bit different as you have to pay for precipitation maps from those cheap bastards.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's really amazing. For once, the Poconos arent getting screwed.  I imagine this is likely their best season in decades.  I skied Shawnee on December 15, and the conditions were great then, normally I would NEVER even consider skiing in the Poconos before January.
> 
> go to Elk trust me it the best in PA i might go Sat hopefully.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 27, 2014)

Nick said:


> where do you pull the maps from?



I get them here .  http://epawablogs.com/ http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VtpeD8w05Hc     the second one which is the daily forecast does a good job of describing whats going on even for the following few days, also gives details about New England if the are going to get hit.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 27, 2014)

Nick said:


> where do you pull the maps from?




http://www.weatherbell.com


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2014)

For those who are into simplicity....


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 27, 2014)

That sucks tremendously


----------



## Nick (Feb 27, 2014)

Just saw this? Saturday night??


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2014)

Nick said:


> Just saw this? Saturday night??
> 
> View attachment 11463



do i use my PLATY Voucher Sat. and Hunter Sunday come experience our hills with snos alpins zone.

come experience the Catakills this weekend.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 27, 2014)

This is going to be interesting.  Cold is really suppressing this thing south.  If it moves north more the Catskills and Berkshires could really crank some high ratio fluff out of this.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 27, 2014)

So much stoke building...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 27, 2014)

Come on baby give me some Greenland Block!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2014)

Apparently the US government likes simplicity too...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2014)

Nick said:


> Just saw this? Saturday night??
> 
> View attachment 11463



Looks good for Crotched, but I'd rather ski decent fresh somewhere up North.  Hopefully we get lucky and that model shifts at least 50 miles North.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2014)

00z GFS holds serve yet again.   It's uncommon how STEADY and in agreement all the models are on this storm.


----------



## Nick (Feb 28, 2014)

I saw something on Facebook yesterday that was showing 22" on Sunday all across lower VT and NH. I assume this must be a photoshop job making the rounds for all the non-skiers who are freaking out about yet another storm.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 28, 2014)

Nick said:


> I saw something on Facebook yesterday that was showing 22" on Sunday all across lower VT and NH. I assume this must be a photoshop job making the rounds for all the non-skiers who are freaking out about yet another storm.



I think someone took a map from a different storm a few years ago. It was funny to see everyone freaking out


----------



## hammer (Feb 28, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> 00z GFS holds serve yet again.   It's uncommon how STEADY and in agreement all the models are on this storm.



Maybe that means they are all wrong and this will shift 100 miles to the north...


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2014)

Nick said:


> I saw something on Facebook yesterday that was showing 22" on Sunday all across lower VT and NH. I assume this must be a photoshop job making the rounds for all the non-skiers who are freaking out about yet another storm.



This is the correct map for all occasions.  Insert your favorite city. 



Flatlanders view of the storm:


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2014)

hammer said:


> Maybe that means they are all wrong and this will shift 100 miles to the north...


We need a name for this behavior.  It's become all too common.  Maybe the "East Coast Wobbly"??


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2014)

The first, first guess map!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2014)

And it figures I'm headed to central and northern Vermont next weekend.  

Hopefully they can get 6" out of this, every bit helps the woods.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 28, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> And it figures I'm headed to central and northern Vermont next weekend.
> 
> Hopefully they can get 6" out of this, every bit helps the woods.




The woods were fine last week-end and Jay has seen what appears to be a legit 8 inches (based on my balcony webcam) this week.  Let me know if you want to talk climate change in the tram.


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> The woods were fine last week-end and Jay has seen what appears to be a legit 8 inches (based on my balcony webcam) this week.  Let me know if you want to talk climate change in the tram.


  I can be persuaded.  Got some Stowe vouchers in my pocket...


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2014)

Good grief, Weather Channel has named this one TITAN..    How about fuffy, muffy or cuddles???
To use a name with such ominous overtones just fuels the fires in the flatlands.T
They muscle it up further with the headline:
TITAN: HEAVY SNOW, ICE THREATENS MILLIONS

It's no wonder people freak.  
Can't wait to see next year's list


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2014)

000
FXUS61 KBOX 281532
AFDBOX

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
1032 AM EST FRI FEB 28 2014
...
A COMPLICATED FORECAST IN THE SIMPLEST OF TERMS.
...
THIS GREATLY HAMPERS
CONFIDENCE WITH REGARDS TO WHERE THE GREATEST OUTCOMES AND IMPACTS
WILL BE FELT.
...
CONSIDERING THE DISCUSSION ABOVE...AN OVER-RUNNING ALL SNOW EVENT
WITH MAINLY A FRONT-END THUMP CENTERED AROUND MONDAY IS ANTICIPATED.
DEPENDING ON WHERE THE AFOREMENTIONED FEATURES ALIGN...THERE IS THE
EXPECTATION FOR WEST-TO-EAST ... SNOWBANDING WHICH IS LIKELY
TO PRODUCE 1-2 INCH PER HOUR SNOWFALL RATES AND REDUCED VISIBILITIES
AT TIMES. CONFIDENT THAT MAJORITY OF IMPACTS WILL BE MAINLY S OF THE
MA/VT-NH BORDER...AND DURING BOTH MORNING AND EVENING COMMUTES...BUT
DIFFICULT TO PINPOINT EXACTLY WHERE. IT DOES APPEAR THE BEST CHANCES
FOR THE WORST OUTCOMES WILL BE IN PROXIMITY TO THE SOUTH-COAST.
...
BUT AGAIN...EXERCISING CAUTION. AGREE WITH THE PREVIOUS FORECASTER
THAT UNTIL ENERGY BECOMES BETTER SAMPLED NO ONE PARTICULAR SOLUTION
IS FAVORED. HIGHLY ENCOURAGE THE RECOMMENDATIONS COMMUNICATED BY WPC
 ...DERIVED FROM GFS OUTPUT WHICH CONTINUE TO GIVE THE GREATEST WEIGHT
OF SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATING SNOWS SOUTH OF THE MA/VT-NH BORDER


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2014)

Of COURSE.... after some of the most consistent modeling you'll ever see, where the GFS, Euro, and Canadian all agreed nearly perfectly with each other for DAYS, now that the storm approaches landfall they'll all arguing.

GFS went a bit south
Euro went a bit north
Canadian says, well I havent seen it yet, but I'm hearing it doesnt even have a friggin' storm anymore. WTH?

*GFS below*


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Of COURSE.... after some of the most consistent modeling you'll ever see, where the GFS, Euro, and Canadian all agreed nearly perfectly with each other for DAYS, now that the storm approaches landfall they'll all arguing.
> 
> GFS went a bit south
> Euro went a bit north
> ...



ask TWC.  they know everything.  Just pack your freaking bag.  The season is moving on without you...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2014)

billski said:


> *Good grief, Weather Channel has named this one TITAN..    How about fuffy, muffy or cuddles???
> To use a name with such ominous overtones just fuels the fires in the flatlands.T
> They muscle it up further with the headline:
> TITAN: HEAVY SNOW, ICE THREATENS MILLIONS*



The Weather Channel is a disgrace.

  The ONLY purpose for their naming winter storms is to generate hype, media attention, ratings, and boost  $$$$$$$.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 28, 2014)

I really don't know why you are all talking about this. It is going to be a non-event. Ski country gets nothing and the rest of New England may get a plowable snow, or as we call it "Monday". Nobody cares about the clowns in the mid-Atlantic. They need to move.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> The woods were fine last week-end and Jay has seen what appears to be a legit 8 inches (based on my balcony webcam) this week.*  Let me know if you want to talk climate change in the tram.*



I would, but unfortunately I've already allocated my tram time to plotting the extermination of the Bicknell's Thrush.


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2014)

yeggous said:


> I really don't know why you are all talking about this. It is going to be a non-event. Ski country gets nothing and the rest of New England may get a plowable snow, or as we call it "Monday". Nobody cares about the clowns in the mid-Atlantic. They need to move.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


 'cause this is a weather thread, not a skiing/snowboarding thread.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2014)

billski said:


> 'cause this is a weather thread, not a skiing/snowboarding thread.



Not to mention, the Poconos, northern PA, Berkshires, and the Catskills, are "ski country" - talk about an IMBY attitude.


----------



## hammer (Feb 28, 2014)

yeggous said:


> I really don't know why you are all talking about this. It is going to be a non-event. Ski country gets nothing and the rest of New England may get a plowable snow, or as we call it "Monday". Nobody cares about the clowns in the mid-Atlantic. They need to move.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


Understand your frustration but we have a sizable Mid-Atlantic contingent here who might appreciate a storm like this.  Not so good for us in central to northern NE though (unless you are into snowshoeing or XC skiing).


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2014)

Here's that 12z Canadian, more south, more OTS, and nowhere near as big a deal as all its' previous runs.

Hopefully the Euro (which will be out soon) at least stayed the course.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 28, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The Weather Channel is a disgrace.
> 
> The ONLY purpose for their naming winter storms is to generate hype, media attention, ratings, and boost  $$$$$$$.



That^  But probably more importantly, insurance companies treat named storms differently (i.e. you ain't covered). How much you want to bet the insurance lobby concocted the idea of naming every storm, then pitched it to WC so they could do everything you mention.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 28, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Let me know if you want to talk climate change in the tram.



Afterwards, we can talk about Greenpeace co founder, Patrick Moore finally getting some media exposure on his view that there is no proof of AGW.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2014)

Euro went south too.  Bad news for.......everyone.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 28, 2014)

We're still three days out. Anything this late in the year will be icing on the cake for the Poconos. A solid 6 inches will make me happy.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2014)

Rowsdower said:


> *We're still three days out. Anything this late in the year will be icing on the cake for the Poconos. A solid 6 inches will make me happy*.



Agreed.

  It will still probably be an okay hit, it's just that the 12"+ totals are likely off the table now.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 28, 2014)

More and more of a non event for northern NE.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 28, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I would, but unfortunately I've already allocated my tram time to plotting the extermination of the Bicknell's Thrush.



ROTFL.   

I'm with you on that if it can speed up the permitting for Jay Peak's West bowl.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 28, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I would, but unfortunately I've already allocated my tram time to plotting the extermination of the Bicknell's Thrush.



The creature that has single handedly stopped ski area expansion in New England


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> *The creature that has single handedly stopped ski area expansion in New England*



With HORRENDOUS science based on low N's to boot (and flawed logic IMO).  Seriously, read that crap.   If you're not mad now, you will be.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2014)

Euro snowfall map out.  Amounts lower, but still nice.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 28, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Euro snowfall map out.  Amounts lower, but still nice.



That does nothing for me.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2014)

IMountain creek powdrr niGht Monday could be epic times aheadd a zone that the hilll wirh snowyvgoods thiw year winner.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 28, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> IMountain creek powdrr niGht Monday could be epic times aheadd a zone that the hilll wirh snowyvgoods thiw year winner.


Are you stoned?


----------



## octopus (Feb 28, 2014)

of course


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 28, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> IMountain creek powdrr niGht Monday could be epic times aheadd a zone that the hilll wirh snowyvgoods thiw year winner.



God I love Scotty-speak. I want a t-shirt that says "snowygoods winner".


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2014)

Another early map


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2014)

NAM comes ridiculously far north.  

I think it's a total BS run, but thought I'd post it for all the NE people here bitching.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> NAM comes ridiculously far north.
> 
> I think it's a total BS run, but thought I'd post it for all the NE people here bitching.



That looks great, better get the powder skis ready  !!


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 1, 2014)

Tally Ho!
Also their Blog hinting at another storm!http://easternpaweatherauthority.com/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> View attachment 11476
> Tally Ho!
> Also their Blog hinting at another storm!http://easternpaweatherauthority.com/



They're perhaps my favorite online weather outlet, but I dont get this map at this point, seems kindof high, and shifted a bit too far north.  That said, they've done a great job and have been spot on all winter, but this map makes me wonder if they're sortof holding onto their first call map because they dont want to alter it.  Either that, or maybe they're doing that because the general trend this winter has been for last minute northern shifts.  I'll be pleased if this pans out though!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2014)

From Bastardi's offspring.   

The best stuff would miss pretty much all of ski country, with the exception of a random place or two in WV.  Speaking of which, while nobody ever talks about them, I bet they must be having their best ski season in.......well.......pretty much ever.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Mar 1, 2014)

Sunny in NE per the GFS. DC is crushed and the Poconos get screwed again (2-4 inches)

Never good to have the PV directly overhead. Suppression depression.


----------



## flightschool (Mar 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> NAM comes ridiculously far north.
> 
> I think it's a total BS run, but thought I'd post it for all the NE people here bitching.



We ...not :x.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2014)

If you take a look at the actual radar compared to where the models say the energy "should" be right now, I'm going to say it's a least 100 miles north of where it should be.  Hopefully it stays there.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> If you take a look at the actual radar compared to where the models say the energy "should" be right now, I'm going to say it's a least 100 miles north of where it should be.  Hopefully it stays there.



Real time observations.....

I woke up in Park City, UT today, worried about if I'd be able to make the drive down to SLC for my families 8:30 flight - it


----------



## billski (Mar 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> If you take a look at the actual radar compared to where the models say the energy "should" be right now, I'm going to say it's a least 100 miles north of where it should be.  Hopefully it stays there.


Man BG, you are really getting into this!  I noticed you've signed up for a number of the for-fee web sites.  They have some excellent renderings and it saves a lot of digging around.  I'm still heading into VT tomorrow into Monday.  The season doesn't get any longer.  Go get yours in PA.  Take a shovel


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2014)

billski said:


> Man BG, you are really getting into this!........  Go get yours in PA.  Take a shovel



I enjoy the speculation.  Sadly, if the latest models are correct, there wont be that much to "get" in PA, as they've trended WAY south, to the point where DC and Baltimore are the bullseye instead of the Poconos.  That said, unless my eyes are deceiving me, it seems like in "real life" it's already 100 miles north of where it's modeled.  Time will tell.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 1, 2014)

Why are the numbers all over the place on this storm? Weather channel local says snow and rain 3-6 yet they show 12'' in DC?
Eastern Pa. Blog has a new map showing a southern shift but metions a strong southerly flow and things may reverse and shift North ....Suspense!Arrrrrrg!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2014)

The Fat lady is warming up her pipes.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 1, 2014)

Seems gone now, calling for 1 to 3 for north jersey and a dusting for the cats. Boy that was a turnaround.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 2, 2014)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Seems gone now, calling for 1 to 3 for north jersey and a dusting for the cats. Boy that was a turnaround.



Death by 1000 cuts with every model run for a while drifting 10 or 20 miles south.

  BUT, if the models are all overestimating the PV or underestimating the southern stream, there's still a chance for decent snow.  To add confusion to the fire, after being the most southern run all week long, the Canuck came decently north tonight, lol.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 2, 2014)

At magic today, groomers are fun but limited. Groomers at Stratton Friday and bromley yesterday were fast and fun, but moguls never softened despite the sun and woods are scratchy but good base. Point being, even six inches could open things up nicely. Make it so!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 2, 2014)

Cold week upcoming but pattern seems to change next weekend to more seasonable. Throw in some precipitation and see what happens in the mountains. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Mar 2, 2014)

This winter is turning out to be pretty crappy in terms of snow conditions. Crotched was bulletproof bumps and woods yesterday.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 2, 2014)

Snowed most of the AM at Okemo.   Didn't amount to too much but it made the surfaces quite nice I thought


----------



## skiking4 (Mar 2, 2014)

Seems to be a winter of consistently good groomer skiing. Any good dump seems to be followed by rain soon after and then a long cold dry spell to freshen up the groomers.


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 2, 2014)

Actually this is fine with me. If its enough to cancel work down here and the roads are clear up in the Pokes I'll have a free day to myself. 1-3 inches at least will set a nice atmosphere.


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 3, 2014)

Welp... nevermind that... I'm sitting in my office .


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 3, 2014)

Well, that was a bust.  We got barely 2" here in on the Shore. That's 10" short of what we were supposed to get. Nothing at all up north.  

At least my work schedule wasn't impacted and I can go on my planned midweek ski trip to Hunter this week. It's cold so I hope they are cranking out the manmade since Mother Nature is being so unpredictable.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> Well, that was a bust.  We got barely 2" here in on the Shore. That's 10" short of what we were supposed to get. Nothing at all up north.
> 
> At least my work schedule wasn't impacted and I can go on my planned midweek ski trip to Hunter this week. It's cold so I hope they are cranking out the manmade since Mother Nature is being so unpredictable.



It is March they will not make sniw now no one does that accept Killington but K will stay open to June if they can. Hunter was great on Saturday all moguls trails on front side sere grmmoed dont remember it being that way in the past. It is spring now so less people on weekends means time to Buy Spring pass for 160 $ i hVe it paid for by mid March. MYbe i sed you their. Platyy was execellent on SundY by the say all trals opened at both hills wr are lucky to such fun winter places close to home.

i was wondering why i havent  seenyou post since your virgin powder day at Platty?


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 4, 2014)

If we want to achieve 13 pages of hype for the next non-storm better start a new thread pronto.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 4, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> If we want to achieve 13 pages of hype for the next non-storm better start a new thread pronto.



Ok,  JB says the Euro is trying to drum up something next week.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 4, 2014)

Tim Kelley on NECN for this coming Friday-Sunday...please be true!

The high stakes part of the forecast is whether we can merge the Great Lakes Front with the Mardi Gras warm storm. We are a little gun shy now, but there is a chance for another powerful nor'easter at some point Friday-Sunday. The crystal ball is rather fuzzy. But most of the necessary ingredients are available, cold high in south east Canada, storm moving off North Carolina, and a new cold front over the Great Lakes. Something is going to happen, we just can't say when where or what.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 4, 2014)

Almost glad this storm was a dud. I wanted to take Friday off to ski Snow Ridge. I agreed to work as a bargaining chip to take time off this week. I was unable to take time off this week. I would've been resentful if this had dumped on NE.


----------



## hammer (Mar 4, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Tim Kelley on NECN for this coming Friday-Sunday...please be true!
> 
> The high stakes part of the forecast is whether we can merge the Great Lakes Front with the Mardi Gras warm storm. We are a little gun shy now, but there is a chance for another powerful nor'easter at some point Friday-Sunday. The crystal ball is rather fuzzy. But most of the necessary ingredients are available, cold high in south east Canada, storm moving off North Carolina, and a new cold front over the Great Lakes. Something is going to happen, we just can't say when where or what.


Should we have a new thread and if so what date should we put on it?


----------



## Abubob (Mar 4, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> If we want to achieve 13 pages of hype for the next non-storm better start a new thread pronto.



Models aren't showing any storms. Maybe that's a good sign?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> If we want to achieve 13 pages of hype for the next non-storm better start a new thread pronto.



Even worse.  The thread was started for a potential storm EIGHT days out, but then piggy-backed onto a different storm that actually happened.  

<--- Wonders when someone will start a thread for the March 13th storm on the models that will make a run at New England


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> <--- Wonders when someone will start a thread for the March 13th storm on the models that will make a run at New England



Right around the time that something special happened in 1993.  I'd go for a repeat of that.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Mar 5, 2014)

There is one thing going for the March 13th signal, the NAO looks like it will be going NEGATIVE.

Greenland Block FTW

This also coincides well with the Teleconnection indices, something previous threats have been SEVERELY lacking


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 5, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> There is one thing going for the March 13th signal, the NAO looks like it will be going NEGATIVE.
> 
> Greenland Block FTW



That is awesome news!


----------

